
Linux Crypto - kfrat
https://sanctum.geek.nz/arabesque/series/linux-crypto/
======
mangix
was expecting explanations on the kernel crypto subsystem.

~~~
ktta
anyone who sees this got any links? I think it'll be a great way to spend a
friday night

~~~
kfrat
Writing drivers for the Linux Crypto subsystem:
[http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/...](http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/lcj-2014-crypto-
kernel.pdf)

State of the Linux Kernel Security Subsystem:
[https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lcjp20...](https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lcjp2012_morris.pdf)

dm-crypt: [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-
crypt](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt)

Linux Unified Key Setup:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup)

